# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  محمد الوكيل يغادر راديو فن الى روتانا

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





حصلت إحدى الصحف الأردنية  على نص كتاب وجهته  شركة الكون لوكالات الإعلان تطلب فيه إلغاء أي اتفاقات مبرمة مع راديو فن أف أم أثر خلاف نشب بين القوات المسلحة  وبين زيد جمعة على  رسوم الأبراج التي تدفعها كل الإذاعات لهيئة المرئي والمسموع  ولم تكن تدفعها فن أف أم من قبل ،

وتاليا نص كتاب شركة الكون لوكالات ومكاتب الإعلان :


.. السادة ..
يؤسفنا إعلامكم بقرار القوات المسلحة الأردنية بعدم الاستمرار في الاتفاقية المبرمة للدعايات على راديو فن، مما يترتب عليه قرار القوات المسلحة بتوقيف راديو فن أف أم عن البث على تردد 104,2 أف أم”.
وعليه وإشارة إلى العقد المبرم  والذي يتضمن بث إعلانات عبر محطة راديو فن FM نرجو منكم التكرم بمراجعتنا لغايات الاطلاع على مقترحاتنا  بهذا الخصوص تمهيدا للوصول لاتفاق يحفظ حقوق الأطراف.
وأخيرا نشير إلى أن برنامج بصراحة مع الوكيل سيستمر بالبث عبر أثير راديو روتانا FM راجين إعلامنا برغبتكم ببث أي إعلانات عبر ذلك البرنامج وبالسرعة الممكنة.
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام  .


وكان محمد الوكيل أعلن في برنامج الصباحي انتقاله إلى  إذاعة روتانا وتوقف بث برنامجه عبر فن أف أم .

يذكر أن إذاعة  فن أف أم انتشرت شعبيا  بسبب حصولها على إعفاءات وتسهيلات لم تتوفر إلا للقليل من الإذاعات  الأخرى مع أن كثيرا من الإذاعات الخاصة كانت إذا رغبت بتوسيع  رقعة البث ترتطم بحجم الرسوم المفروضة عليها مما تسبب في كثير من الاحيان بإحساس المستثمرين في هذا القطاع بغياب العدالة ، غير  أن الحكومة  الحالية  وكما يبدو بدأت باعتماد نهج آخر ،  ويقول مراقبون : إن انتهاء موسم التسهيلات بالنسبة لـ فن أف أم سيكون له تداعيات جذرية على  المحطة  ، هذا إن واصلت بثها في الأيام القادمة وهو ما لم يبد واضحا حتى كتابة هذه السطور .

هذا و اعلن المذيع الاردني محمد الوكيل الخميس تركه  تقديم برنامجه " بصراحة مع الوكيل " على راديو  فن اف ام , لينتقل بدوره الى اذاعة روتانا .

وسيقدم الوكيل نفس البرنامج بنفس الاسم السابق وبنفس الموعد على اذاعة روتانا .

ويذكر ان برنامج "بصراحة مع الوكيل" المعني بشكاوى المواطنين والذي يحمل نفس اسم مقدمه استمر في الظهور لمدة تزيد عن 3 سنوات و كان يبث من الساعة 7.15 صباحا وحتى 9.45 بشكل شبه يومي .

يشار الى ان  الوكيل عمل مذيعا في  التلفزيون الاردني وكان برنامج " يحدث اليوم " آخر برنامج يطل به على المواطنين على الشاشة الاردنية قبل ان ينتقل الى راديو فن .

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني وين ما يروح احنا معه وراح نسمعله 

بكفي انه هو المتنفس الوحيد النا 

وما هي اسباب ازاله هذا الدوار 

 :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (12): (ما هي اسباب ازالة هذا الدوار) 
هاد المتنفس ولازم نسمعه وين ما راح حتى لو على اذاعة جدي افم ام رح اسمعه 
 :SnipeR (12):

----------


## اليمامة

وين ما تروح احنا معك وراح نضل مشاهدين لبرنامجك المميز

----------

